# Creating your own destroyed t-shirt effect....



## drasik (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry, I was not to sure what section this question would come under but anyway here goes...

Does anyone have experience at destroying their own t-shirts, I mean like the 'Alternative Apparel Destroyed Tee' as I would like to create a similar effect and noticed that some people use a Dremmel tool, grinder or microplane to achieve this, how simple is it to do this?

Cheers
Drasik


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

drasik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I was not to sure what section this question would come under but anyway here goes...
> 
> ...


I checked into this myself awhile back. From what I was able to learn, the factories use stand mounted grinders to nick up the hems. I was not able to learn what type of wheel is in the grinder. My guess would be a rough stone wheel of some kind.

I would wear heavy gloves of some kind of material that would be hard to grind through if you are going to try this.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Belt grinder.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Belt grinder works nice. A dremmel is ok too. It would be nice to follow the advice on wearing thick gloves but then you will loose necessary maneuverability. So just watch your fingers 

.


----------

